# Looking for any RP



## Máni (Jan 10, 2019)

Do you have a Group Rp and want me in? Or looking for someone to just Solo rp with?
Im the right person!

Well what do I bring to the table?

I rp as: Pretty much anything. Usually a Female Foxxo.
My rp can be pretty much anything from One lines to very literate. I usually just adjust to the person im rping with.

And what kind of stuff am I comfortable with?
Well...Honestly anything. Even if it can get ~le kinky~. I dont have many No-Gos either. 

So um...Yeah In available and stuff if you need me!
If theres any more Questions that I didnt answer here, then feel free to shoot them at me!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jan 14, 2019)

Máni said:


> Do you have a Group Rp and want me in? Or looking for someone to just Solo rp with?
> Im the right person!
> 
> Well what do I bring to the table?
> ...


Do you have telegram?


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 1, 2019)

are you interested in demon x anthro or just anthro x anthro ? and do you do m x m or m x f ?


----------

